# Sacramento vs Seattle 2003 Season



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Could these 2 teams be fighting for the last PLAYOFF SPOT this year in the West Conf. ? 

It would be interesting watching the MATCH UPS. 

Bird vs Penicheiro
Griffth vs Jackson

I give the edge to Sacramento... They really are BIG in the front line now that they drafted Andersen, but its a tough call. 


Remember Seattle traded Edna Campbell for Sacramento Monarchs Kate Starbird in 2001.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

That is a tough call. Both teams look EXTREMELY good this year. Once again, the West is packed with talent.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Sacramento by a landslide... Bird and Jackson are good, but they need more time together and a better supporting cast, plus they don't seem to have the chemistry between them.

Lets not forget that the Monarchs have Tangela Smith and Ruthie Bolton...

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> Sacramento by a landslide... Bird and Jackson are good, but they need more time together and a better supporting cast, plus they don't seem to have the chemistry between them.
> 
> Lets not forget that the Monarchs have Tangela Smith and Ruthie Bolton...
> ...


And, they are not dealing with an entirely new system like what Anne Donovan is putting in Seattle.


----------

